# real bug found in windows from android, puzzled... what to do now



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

View attachment 3202
using ES file explorer, copied it over the wi-fi network, maybe some one can see if they can get it


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

What's the problem? You have 2 services.jar files, obviously, but what are you trying to do?


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

that imposable to have the same file names, acg to verizon convert


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Obviously, it's not impossible. 

But that's probably why one of them is only 1kb. I still don't see the problem. Just delete the one you don't need.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

ever get that one error, i/o, nothing was hurt, and it deleted fine...
View attachment 3525


----------

